# turmoil and eskgarth



## billyboy

hi everyone. can any of you tell me what became of the turmoil? or her sistership which was known as the esgarth. once based at milford haven i believe?...Great site you lads have here, a mine of information and pics. (Applause)


----------



## beryte

The TURMOIL was sold on to Tsavliris Salvage and Towage of Piraeus Greece in 1969, being renamed NISOS DELOS. Not sure of her subsequent history, but most probably found her way to the breakers by now. Unable to help on the ESKGARTH - was she a sister ship of the Bustler Class? Tony W.


----------



## billyboy

many thanks for the info on turmoil. will continue to search for info on eskgarth.


----------



## billyboy

DaveM said:


> Earlier on this year I had a browse round for a refresher on the Flying Enterprise. It fascinated me as a kid and was a big part of convincing me that a life at sea was for me. I never said I was smart.
> 
> I do recall seeing something about the later history of the Turmoil then, so a root through Google's offerings for the Flying Enterprise may hold the answer you are looking for.
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


Thanks dave will do


----------



## japottinger

My first in MN was with Bullard King's Umgeni , was shanghaid fron Clan Line, but that is another story, Ken Dancy of Turmoil Flying/ Enterprise fame was 2nd mate.


----------



## billyboy

japottinger said:


> My first in MN was with Bullard King's Umgeni , was shanghaid fron Clan Line, but that is another story, Ken Dancy of Turmoil Flying/ Enterprise fame was 2nd mate.


then you sailed with a great seaman. are you from aberdeen by the way? got a few relatives up there. my late father was a trawlerman out of aberdeen on the old steam trawlers till the war broke out.


----------



## billyboy

R58484956 said:


> Turmoil,Captain Dan parker and 1st Mate Dancy along with Capitain Kurt Carlson of the Flying Enterprise, 3 truly great sailors.


great sailors indeed. back in the 60' i visited a pub in Falmouth, either the chain locker or the bosuns locker on the pilot quay. they have the history of the flying enterprise dissaster there, including kurt carlsons life jacket in a glass case.


----------



## billyboy

DaveM said:


> It was the Chain Locker. Spent a while there in August 64 when the London Majesty was out in the river undergoing major engine repairs. Oh Happy Days.
> 
> Dave (*))


glad you enjoyeds the Chain locker dave, hope you did'nt try to get that awful stuffed parot talking! seen a few try when they came in with a skinful LOL


----------



## billyboy

just happen toknowone of her OLd chief engineers "Roy Llewellyn" he cant remember which company corys sold her to. think she was a bustler though. assume she went to Holland and thats as far as I can get in the search.


----------



## billyboy

ha ha, sounds a bit like the albion dave. lost my legs in there a time or two.


----------



## billyboy

The eskgarth was not a bustler class after all. corrys had her from new. sold to svitzers. have e-mailed them and corrys but no replys.anyone know of another avenue i can take. like to get the news of her and if poss a picture before the old boy swallows ther anchor.


----------



## janbonde

The bars i remember in Falmouth was The Riviera,outside the dock gates,Chain locker,Castle,Greyhound,Masonic,Star,had a good time,and drink in all of them,i suppose it is all changed to the yachting fraternity now,


----------



## lochluichart

Two of the "Garth" tugs were bought by Togo Oil and Marine working out of Lome in Togo West Africa. Not sure what they were before they were bought.
Contact Capt Monty Jones at [email protected]******** he'll be able to tell you.

Ahoy,

Once again, I have edited out an email address posted on an Open Forum. This is not a good idea as, although with the best of intentions, it may result in some unwelcome mail arriving in your Inbox, and that's what you're not waiting for, isn't it?


If any Members wish to reply to Capt Monty Jones, you can do so via a PM[Private Message] via Mr.Lochluichart


----------



## Santos

*Turmoil*

William,

The Turmoil was broken up in January 1986 in Perama, Greece under the name of MATSAS, a name she was given in 1971.

Re the ESKGARTH is that the 1976 built one, or is it a much old tug ?.

Chris.


----------



## billyboy

Got a feeling it was the 1976 one.
he was chief on her till he retired. sailed with Corys for many years starting with steam tripple expansion engines. 
Any members from the Milford haven area may know of him he was "Roy Llewellyn"


----------



## Santos

*Eskgarth*

Billyboy,

Go to, http://www.kingstonmouldings.co.uk/Boats/eskgarth_tug.htm
nice photo there.

Chris.


----------



## billyboy

nice drawing of her, many thanks for that Chris. trying the other site you gave me now. you are a gentleman sir.


----------



## FLYERS

(Pint) Billy Boy,

Eskgarth, her history as follows:

1976 ESKGARTH, 1998 MOINHOS, 1999 MOIN, 1999 ORIENTAL TUG No 1, 2003 SUMERIAN 1

(sisterships: ESKGARTH, EDENGARTH)
Registered: IMO 7392713 /(GBR)ON 376350 /(IRL)ON 402266
381 GRT, L37,93m(34,17), B10,85m, D4,363m(4,88) - fifi, poll.contr.
1 cpp +dir.nozzle, diesel 4tew V16cyl Ruston-Paxman type 16RKCM, 3520bhp-2626kW, sp 13kn, bp 50t

ESKGARTH
1976 -29/07: Launched by "Richards (Shipbuilders) Ltd" at Gr. Yarmouth (GBR) (YN 529) (keel laid 13/11/1975)
1976 -22/11: delivered to "Rea Towing Co Ltd" at Birkenhead, stationed at Milford Haven (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd Milford, ON 376350, c/s GWAC)
1983 -xx/09: in milford dock for repairs, after breaking adrift "unmanned" in a gale and slamming into B.P. jetty
1984 -18/12: transferred to "Lambert Brothers Shipping" at London (GBR)
1984 -18/12: To "Irish Tugs Ltd" at Cork (IRL), mng "Cory Ship Towage Ltd" at London (GBR)
1985: mngrs restyled to "Cory Towage Ltd"
1990 -14/05: registered (IRL flag, regd Westport, ON 402266, c/s EIDV, 367 GT, 110 NT)
1993: equipped with fifi
1998 -xx/01: To "REBONAVE - Reboques e Assistencia Naval Ltda" at Lison (PRT), renamed MOINHOS
1999 -xx/09: To "Wijsmuller Brothers" at Ijmuiden (NLD), renamed MOIN
(VCT flag)
1999: To "Oriental Tug No Corp", mng "Global Star Ship Management (Hong Kong) Ltd" (HKG), renamed ORIENTAL TUG No 1
(LBR flag)
2003 -17/11: To "Network Logistics Ltd" at Hong Kong (HKG), renamed SUMERIAN 1
(KHM flag)
2004: (IDN flag), disclassed by L.R.

Cheers,

George. (Pint)


----------



## billyboy

George! That is fantastic. I cant thank you enough my friend. this information is on its way to one of her former Chief engineers, hope it gets to him in time before he crosses the bar.
Many thanks again.


----------



## collin

Lloyds Register of 1967 gives ..Nisos Kerkyra ..of Greece .Tsavliris Salvage ex Turmoil 1965 built
1945 by Henry Robbs of Leith ...Hope this helps ...Collin


----------



## R58484956

Welcome Collin to the site enjoy what it has to offer


----------



## Stephen J. Card

collin said:


> Lloyds Register of 1967 gives ..Nisos Kerkyra ..of Greece .Tsavliris Salvage ex Turmoil 1965 built
> 1945 by Henry Robbs of Leith ...Hope this helps ...Collin



Colin,

Quite right. She later passed to Mastas and was renamed MATSAS in the early 70s. Scrapped about 1976.... not 1000% certain of these dates!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card

beryte said:


> The TURMOIL was sold on to Tsavliris Salvage and Towage of Piraeus Greece in 1969, being renamed NISOS DELOS. Tony W.




Tony, 

NISOS DELOS was the former WARDEN, also a Bustler sistership of TURMOIL.

Stephen


----------



## patleech

william still said:


> hi everyone. can any of you tell me what became of the turmoil? or her sistership which was known as the esgarth. once based at milford haven i believe?...Great site you lads have here, a mine of information and pics. (Applause)


I paid off the Turmoil on her last trip at milford pembroke I believe she was sold so we all had to leave,wonderful ship,
regards
pat EDH


----------



## patleech

I paid off from the Turmoil on her last trip with OTT at pembroke dock,a sad day but it was sold and we all had to leave otherwise I would still be with her ,the captain was Macleish
pat (deckhand)


----------



## ddraigmor

Billy boy,

Eskgarth http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships E/slides/Eskgarth-01.html

http://www.loyalhannadockyard.com/KMESKGARTH.htm

Hope these help?

Jonty


----------



## billyboy

Great stuff Jonty. the old boy will have a Great smile on his face when he see's these pics. (He's getting close to crossing the bar now)
Many thanks for your part in making an old man happy


----------



## ddraigmor

Anything with tugs, Billy Boy, no problem. On that second link, click the forward button and there is a lovely shot of her in colour too.

Always glad to help fellow members too.

Jonty


----------



## billyboy

And a splendid welsh gentleman you are indeed Jonty.
The ex chief of the Eskgarth was a mr Roy Llewellyn. he went into politics when he came ashore and went to become chairman of west wales. He is the one who upset the government over the fake oil crisis back in the 80's. He lives up north in the philippines now and texts me every day. he is in very poor health and close to crossing the bar now. Lived most of his life in the Milford haven area.


----------



## ddraigmor

He'll be a grand man to know then Billy! Anyone who upsets the government is a good man in my eyes!

I sailed with an Ex Rea Chief - his daughter eventually married my cousin - and he is still a roaring man! Always was a good bloke to be with on the tugs. He once calmy walked up to one skipper we had who was as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs when shifting ship and simply said to him "Twenty one - not bad. "

A few days later after shifting ship he said to the skipper " Eighteen that time - you're getting better "

Mystified, the skipper asked him what he was on about and he said: " Every time we shift ship I chalk the number of movements it takes you on the gearbox casing....."

The best of times!

Jonty


----------



## billyboy

ha ha ha...Like it Jonty
Roy Llewellyn served on a few of the tugs around milford area. Started on the steamers then took his diesel ticket. He has many stories to tell of life on the tugs.
He went up to the bridge once and asked the skipper "have you ever been towed" You will be if you dont ease her back a bit


----------



## ddraigmor

Oil and water, mate! 

The good thing about the tugs was that the way the crews worked - single messing, all chipping in together, it was the best way to go to sea. Engineers would come out on deck to give a hand when recovering or setting the gear and we didn't mind doing a bit down the hole when they wanted a hand.

Jonty


----------



## phillwitts

Turmoil came into Milford Dry Dock and changed her name to Nisos Kerkyras
still remains the most famous tug in history


----------



## RoyVMartin

HMS WARDEN was the TWYFORD (Risdon Beazley) from about 1947- 1951.

Roy


----------



## Chazeroo

william still said:


> great sailors indeed. back in the 60' i visited a pub in Falmouth, either the chain locker or the bosuns locker on the pilot quay. they have the history of the flying enterprise dissaster there, including kurt carlsons life jacket in a glass case.


Billyboy, Yes it was in the Chain Locker on Customs House Quay in Falmouth. The Bosun's Locker is a chandlers in the middle of the town.
Charles


----------



## billyboy

Wonder if that stuffed Parrot is still in there. Remember some inebriated lads from another ship trying to get it to talk once (1962 ish)


----------



## David Williams

*Esgarth*

Hi Billy.
Im pretty sure that I remember the Eskgarth
working out from Swansea,but I could be
wrong.Im sure some of our Swansea friends
will put this right,if I am wrong.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## Superlecky

Billyboy,

A little bit of extra info to add to what has already appered.

IMO No 5371167

Two 1,500 bhp British Polar engines connected to a single shaft by clutches.

1965, sold to Matsas of Greece - renamed Nisos Kerkyra

1971, renamed Matsas

1986, scrapped by A Katimerjoglou & Co at Megara in Greece.


----------

